# Fresh Water Tank Lockable Filler Cap .



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Just noticed that when i lock my filler cap, when i twist it back on itself it still opens. So i turned key the other way, twisted it, and it still opens. 

Is it busted ?

Many Thanks.

Freddiebooks


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Yes it is. We had the same problem. Our dealer said it was a common fault and replaced it.

Cheers

Dave & Jan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm tempted to ask who is likely to steal your water. :wink: :lol: :lol: 

On our previous van the water filler cap never locked, but I didn't bother about it.

I needed a new one anyway, so if it got nicked I was no worse off.

Present one is a Fiamma and they don't turn. It's just the locking tabs that hold them on.

Dave


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Steal water...no contaminate...possibly, not motorhomers obviously but there are weird people out there.
Better safe than sorry.
Dave & Jan


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> I'm tempted to ask who is likely to steal your water. :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> On our previous van the water filler cap never locked, but I didn't bother about it.
> 
> ...


Water theft is rife round here.

And thats not my biggest fear.

Members of The Caravan and Camping Club urinating in my tank is a serious cause of concern.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

This problem comes up regularly on the forum, basically because it is poor design. I personally replaced mine with a Fiamma one, including the housing, which is a positive lock movement. 
Below is a link to a previous topic on this subject:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-61242-.html


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Freddiebooks said:


> Members of The Caravan and Camping Club urinating in my tank is a serious cause of concern.


Be careful never to upset an MHF Mod then, if that's all you have to worry about!! :wink: :twisted: :twisted:

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Our previous van had that type of filler lock and they are a complete waste of time and bad design.
I replaced it with a new one and within a couple of months that went faulty. Try and find a suitable replacement of a different design. You could take it to bits or give it a good lubricating, but whatever you do, don't buy a new one of a similar design.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Place it in a bowl of hot water it usually works.

Peter.


----------

